# More "O" or Build "HO"?



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a 3' x 17' space adjacent to
My 15' x 33' O gauge layout.

My initial thought was to build a lift bridge and continue with "O" by maybe building a switching operation or a yard.

However I have been toying with the idea of building an HO point to point switching layout.

Either way I go, the new area will be dead rail, so power and control systems are not an issue. I do not have any HO trains or track so this would be something new for me to collect over time.

Does anyone else have two different scale layouts? Do you find one falls by the wayside or do both get utilized?

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions?
Thanks.
Ron


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I am curious why you are even considering a different scale?
Are you wanting to do more switching/hands on/juggling/puzzle solving maneuvers with a point to point longer than you can do with "O"? .....and have something other than loops? 
I am considering using my old N scale in the future just to make diaoramas but I would only go back to that scale if I didn't have the space anymore. 
I think if you move to HO scale, you might find getting all the fine details perfect is a little more forgiving, that is for sure. That is what makes HO a little better for realism, in my opinion. 
I think you will find, if money is tight, you may loose interest in one or the other as you will use the funds on the scale that interests you the most, at that time. Time also becomes a factor...you will spend more time getting a layout working than you would adding details to a finished working layout. 
It is why I ask, why even consider a different scale?


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently got a tour of a switching railroad which sort of inspired me. I could model more of it in HO than I could in O. That is what got me thinking HO.

But there are times my big sausage fingers have trouble dealing with fine parts on O scale, which has me sort of concerned about how difficult it might be for me to handle HO.


----------



## All-Scale Railfan (2 mo ago)

It seems that either an O scale extension or a separate HO layout would be a good choice no matter what. I personally like having a variety of scales to change things up. Whether it be 2-Rail O, HO, or N.

Point-to-point switching layouts seem to be an evolving genre in model railroading. I see more and more each time I look around the web. They can be quite fun to operate and do not require as much commitment to building because well, they are a lot smaller than what one would consider a normal layout.

I am currently building an N scale 3' x 6' layout (actually 38" in width to accommodate 18" radius curves). It's essentially a practice layout for a larger HO one that I will build in the future. I don't think one will fall behind the other, I'm sure I will be operating both regularly.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

True, more HO can be fitted into a given space. But then you'd have to buy twice as much HO rolling stock and locomotives, then you would in "O". That's not an exact comparison but you get the idea. 

There are some very interesting "shelf" layout designs, whereby alot of action can take place in a relatively small footprint. 

It's interesting that you bring this subject up as I am just about to add a shelf to a wall near my layout in order to accomadate two full trains. There will be a fold-up connection bridge to the main layout. I simply have more trains than my layout can handle at one time. I want to be able to run them at will. Meaning not having to use the hand of god to remove and place them on the layout.....LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My purchasing started with HO. After I just bought Lionel lots locally. I ended up with Marx and American Flyer too.

My table runs them all. Nothing fancy just a lot of circles. There is no hard fast rule dabble in what you like.


----------

